# Gruesome Lyrics Thread



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

CAUTION: SQUEAMISH PANSIES MAY FIND THIS MATERIAL OFFENSIVE

I remember how disgusted I was at the brutal metal concept in year 9. I only just stepped into the metal zone back then, and had no idea how offensive it could be. Now after 2 years of listening, I've become desensitized to the torrent violence in lyrics namely from bands like CC, Necrophagist, Old school Dying Fetus etc. So I guess this is where we post the lyrics that we are/were disgusted beyond belief by. I'll contribute, and you all can follow.
___________________

CC - Butchered at birth
___________________


Birth is always painful, Decaying in the womb trapped within this body 
A bleeding human tomb gutted bitch lies dead emptied of the child 
chewing on the cords its life line to this world afterbirth is flowing 
The stench is overwhelming 
My body, growing stronger, my pain turns to torture 
Severing its bloodline 
A butchered infant carcass 
Meat from the unborn, the freshest kills 
Chopped up children bathing in blood 
Contoured and festering I rot in disgust 
Re-generation of my body 
Mother ripped apart 
Smashing in her face 
My knife cutting holes, fucking her remains 
Esophagus carved out 
Crushing cartilage 
Bile oozing from punctures in your liver 
Ripping meat within 
Chewing in intestine 
Bladder spurting urine, sight of defecation now grow infection 
The child ripped to shreds 
Drinking its excretions 
Zombification ejaculation over mutilation 
On the Mothers body hacked into pieces 
The sludges from my cock gives her life once again 
Sewing the remains of the child deep within her 
Reborn through evil 
My torture known throughout Hell 
Heed to his calling, the demons await my next kill 
Carnage is my fetish 
Body cavities scraped of guts 
Brains seeping from cracks as my axe continues to hack


----------

